# I finally decided to review my CCTV footage



## RTGHM (Nov 30, 2014)

So i have had cctv recording in for the past few days, I decided to review it, and I found something interesting.

Orbs that gain in size, move slowly and quickly, some even manifest themselfs (attempt to). I saw someone look like they're taking 2 steps, orbs just running around almost.

i decided to call in a paranormal investigator, him and his team reviewed the footage, the result: "there is something happening there. when is a good time for us to come and investigate it?"

yes, i am sceptical at this whole "ghost" or "spirit" stuff, so i will let these guys piss off the dead. i will post pictures/videos if you all want, the room all this activity happens is, is a purely empty room, there is no one in the room. the cameras have night-vision, standard cctv cameras.

now logic shows that it's probably unlikely to be anything paranormal, right? i guess maybe it's a vent? dust? there are no vents near the camera or in the room, so i am at a loss.

will post the results in a few days, the people who investigate it are coming tomorrow, and will spend all night in the house.


----------



## D. Strout (Nov 30, 2014)

I feel like Reddit's r/creepy (or the like) would be more interested than a forum about server hosting.


----------



## drmike (Nov 30, 2014)

I dig it...

Can you post some photos / screencaps?

Orbs are a whole topical with tons of different perspectives.  Could be lens flare / reflection - often is.  Others well, anyone's guess.


----------



## Kris (Nov 30, 2014)

From someone with many CCTVs... Get an air cleaner. Within a day or two, you'll probably see them go away.

You're probably seeing the IR LEDs reflect dust. As they come closer to the camera, they appear larger. 

Older, hardwired CCTV setups (mostly BNC) are more susceptible to these. Add any light source, especially LEDs, and time to call TAPS.

Out of all the Ghost Hunter TV shows that had a fad around 4-5 years ago, I liked this one most, mainly because on half the cases they'd debunk it as sounds in the plumbing, etc.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 30, 2014)

Exactly the above - I get the same.


----------



## drmike (Nov 30, 2014)

I get weird stuff in the summertime with masses of insects (my cameras are outdoors).

Get a lot of reflected light at times too which creates all sorts of oddness.

Hoping to splurge for some true megapixel cams in the future.  Super high resolution.

Lower resolutions with what most folks have and puny illumination = weird stuff.

Tis the season for air cleaners... I need to pick one up for house, but that's another thread.


----------



## RTGHM (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes, well I have had air-cleaners before, in the room I have a heater which I turn on when I'm in the room, a de-humiditifer that runs occassionally, a few computer monitors, and that's it.

pretty un-eventful.

i will try your suggestions.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 30, 2014)

I guess some people just need to believe in magical stuff...


----------



## Kris (Nov 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> Tis the season for air cleaners... I need to pick one up for house, but that's another thread.


Might as well save you the time. Out of all I've purchased over many years, the Winix is the one to choose.  

$119: http://www.amazon.com/Winix-PlasmaWave-5300-Cleaner-Model/dp/B001RUS05E/

While the Winix replacement filters are $65.00, no need to bother.

The Fellowes is the same exact fit and filter, at around half the price, $34.99 all in for a filter you replace every 6-12 months.

Carbon filters are $9 a shot, same method - use the Fellowes replacement filters. 

A layer of this filter before the HEPA filter, but after the carbon will give your HEPA filter around twice the life, just swap it out every 1-2 months.


----------



## Kris (Nov 30, 2014)

RTGHM said:


> pretty un-eventful.



While pretty uneventful in your eyes, it's a big deal in terms of air flow.

If you want to be freaked out, use a high power flashlight (200+ lumens, I have a Coast HP7) and turn it on in a dormant room. 

*Move something. The amount of dust / dust-mites in the air will be appalling. *

Simply opening the door downstairs can cause a change in the air flow in the room, even with the door closed.

Long story short, LEDs and a pure CCTV connection will have you running for the hills until you're used to dust getting in the LED beam.

*LEDs, while poor in their spread and narrow beam, are amazing at straight on lighting - and freaking you out in the process. *


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 1, 2014)

We moved to a house with a gas heating system.

I am now cleaning my Nikon and Olympus lenses once a month.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 1, 2014)

One time I saw the walls of my friend's room breathe

I had taken some really good shrooms though so it probably wasn't paranormal


----------



## lbft (Dec 1, 2014)




----------

